# Can you do a back carry in a Hug-a-Bub?



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

I am thinking of trying a wrap (never tried one before) and I really like the look of the HaB and have heard great things about it. I am just wondering if you can use it for a back carry though? Their website only shows front positions. The Moby looks like it can be used on the back but I've heard that the Moby can be too stretchy/saggy esp. for an older baby, and too hot. Ds is almost 9 months old now btw. Would you go for a HaB?

Thanks


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

All that I've heard indicated that the Hug-a-Bub is too narrow to be used safely for back carries. There are people who love a Moby or Cuddly Wrap for back carries, but personally for back carrying I would always go for a non-stretch wrap first, except for the strap carry which I do with woven wraps. They are, IMO, far superior for back carries and offer the widest range of carrying options.

Be aware if choosing a stretch wrap that the only carries that can be done w/out the fabric popping in a stretch wrap are variations of the cross carries and strap carries.







Some people don't mind this though, and stretch wraps can be lovely front carriers, esp. for newborns.


----------



## EnterGently (Sep 18, 2002)

My Cuddly is the same width as my HaB, so if you can't do back carry with the HaB then you shouldn't be able to do it with the cuddly.
I have done it with the HaB, with my newborn in the Tibetan no less!! It didn't cover his body but the HaB was so long that I could wrap it around a second time for more security.
I have seen pictures of the cuddly with a baby being worn on the back front facing out, it is just like the WCC on the front I think. Though I can't imagine why anyone would want their baby facing out on the back!!

The HaB is definitely less stretchy then the moby, and a bit less stretchy then the Cuddly IMO. And I like that it keeps it's shape well ya know.

Anyway, that is just to say that the HaB is not a back carrier, not really wide enough, but can be used on the back in a pinch. I would choose a woven wrap for back carry.


----------

